# Rental car in SXM



## Laurie

Any advice on companies for a smallish car for 4 adults, and also advice on insurance? We usually don't take any extra insurance, using our Cap One though we could use an Amex instead.


----------



## AKE

TAKE THE INSURANCE!!! There are a number of car rental scams in SXM.  You want an old, banged up car for a rental and make sure that the spare tire is in it when you get it and when you return it as spare tire theft is an ongoing thing there.  NEVER leave anything in the car as breakin is common as well (many people leave their cars unlocked for that purpose though I would not recommend it).  Our credit card does not cover car rentals in the Caribbean (wonder why -  ) nor does our regular car insurance policy (we have a floater on it for car rentals but the Caribbean is not covered).


----------



## Laurie

I did read some rental car scam horror stories late into the night last night. Thanks for advice on insurance, AKE.

So all you SXM experts - any favorite companies? (and ones to stay away from? Thrifty/Dollar came up often online as a stay-away from.)

As far as old beat up cars, there's always Rent a Wreck - about which I also read some bad experiences...

Which leads me to another question as well: staying at Belair Beach Club. How safe is it to bring notebooks, netbooks, tablets, etc plus cameras that we don't always carry with us during the day? 

We have to work some, but also be out on the streets some for Carnival, day and night! (so excited I'm beside myself  - booked almost 2 years ago and can't believe how perfectly the dates worked out    ).


----------



## AKE

We have used name brand companies for car rental as well as local ones - I would stick to name brands as they tend to be a bit more business-like than Joe's auto rentals operating out of a parking lot. Petty theft is an ongoing problem so any electronics that you really don't need I would not take unless they fit into a safe in your room.  Baie Rouge (Red Beach) is a favorite of ours (and I am sure that it applies to other beaches as well).  The trick here is to 'rent' a couple of beach chairs and umbrella from the guys in the parking lot (around $10)- this will almost guarantee that there will be no problems with your car.  You obviously don't have to rent anything but I see it as cheap insurance, and especially as you can't see the parking lot from the beach.


----------



## classiclincoln

When we were there, we used Unity and had no problems.  We checked the spare when we picked it up and there was no problem.  As for the insurance, we NEVER take it because we're covered when we use our credit card.  We never had a problem.  This past winter break, we had to make a claim for damage to our rental car while we were in Hawaii (backed into a stone bridge while on the road to Hana.  Called the credit card company, filled out paperwork and good to go.  I'm 99% sure the credit card coverage is good in St. Maartin, but double check.  I know there are like 3 countries that the credit card insurance is not good (Italy?).  Just double check and you'll be OK.

No need to pay their outrageous fees when you're covered by your credit card.


----------



## AKE

classiclincoln said:


> When we were there, we used Unity and had no problems.  We checked the spare when we picked it up and there was no problem.  As for the insurance, we NEVER take it because we're covered when we use our credit card.  We never had a problem.  This past winter break, we had to make a claim for damage to our rental car while we were in Hawaii (backed into a stone bridge while on the road to Hana.  Called the credit card company, filled out paperwork and good to go.  I'm 99% sure the credit card coverage is good in St. Maartin, but double check.  I know there are like 3 countries that the credit card insurance is not good (Italy?).  Just double check and you'll be OK.
> 
> No need to pay their outrageous fees when you're covered by your credit card.



Each credit card works differently and damage to a car in Hawaii is a lot different than were it to happen in SXM. The rental companies in SXM do not wait for your credit card company to respond or for you to fill out paperwork. They simply charge your credit card for the damage and then leave it up to you to work it out with your credit card company (and do you want your card maxed out by extraneous charges?).  Now on a similar note we recently rented a car in Tampa from a name brand company.  At the rental counter people were being asked to provide proof of insurance from their credit card company (and the credit card itself did not suffice).  If they didn't have the additional papers with them (and who carries the fine print from their credit card re the insurance coverage) they were literally bullied into buying the extra insurance! I think that the only thing that saved us was that we had gone through Expedia (and the rental company didn't want to mess with Expedia) whereas the others had simply gone on the car rental website and rented directly.


----------



## Pappy Mentos

Laurie said:


> So all you SXM experts - any favorite companies? (and ones to stay away from? Thrifty/Dollar came up often online as a stay-away from.)



*We're not experts by any means, but we used Payless last August and had a good experience. We booked a Hyundai Sonata to fit five people and they upgraded us to a larger Toyota Camry at no cost. The only glitch was they have an off-airport site and we had to look for the guy with a handheld sign at the airport who then radios for the shuttle van to pick you up to take you to their location on the road outside the airport. *


Laurie said:


> Which leads me to another question as well: staying at Belair Beach Club. How safe is it to bring notebooks, netbooks, tablets, etc plus cameras that we don't always carry with us during the day?
> 
> We have to work some, but also be out on the streets some for Carnival, day and night! (so excited I'm beside myself  - booked almost 2 years ago and can't believe how perfectly the dates worked out    ).



*The Belair only has a small safe in the room to lock away passports and small items like cameras, jewelry or cellphones. We brought electronics, but hid them among the luggage when we left the room. The WIFI signal was very slow, so we only used them early in the morning. There is a gate across the parking lot with a guard station and security guards on duty, but I'm sure that doesn't fully deter crime. The best advice is simply to be smart, don't leave items lying in the open when you are not there and to probably not use them outside your room where someone can see what you have. There are many locals around, especially on the beach, and some are probably not just there to offer massages and braiding.*


----------



## TomR

Laurie:  Seems like you have received responses with opposing views on insurance coverage in St. Maarten. One response is to take the insurance, another is not to take it.  I have been renting cars in St. Maarten for years, most of the time from Unity, and for the last couple of years with my Capital One card. I always decline the CDW portion of the insurance because that is covered by my credit card.  I always take the liability portion because it is not covered by any credit card that I have. Unity charges about $5 a day for this liability insurance.  

Have a great vacation.

Tom


----------



## AKE

TomR said:


> Laurie:  Seems like you have received responses with opposing views on insurance coverage in St. Maarten. One response is to take the insurance, another is not to take it.  I have been renting cars in St. Maarten for years, most of the time from Unity, and for the last couple of years with my Capital One card. I always decline the CDW portion of the insurance because that is covered by my credit card.  I always take the liability portion because it is not covered by any credit card that I have. Unity charges about $5 a day for this liability insurance.
> 
> Have a great vacation.
> 
> Tom



Our credit card nullifies any of their insurance if we take any of the car vendor's insurance (regardless of whether the credit card provide this insurance or not). I would also see as to how accidents / damages are resolved.  Some credit card require you to first go through your own car insurance at home and then they cover the rest, others will not require you to contact your own automobile insurance.  I would also read the insurance coverage very carefully that is attached to a credit card re what is / is not covered?  Were you on an unpaved road when the damage occurred (may mean no coverage)? Who is covered by the card?  (driver only?  spouse? ) What kind of police report is required etc etc.


----------



## stmartinfan

There are several independent rental car companies on SXM that get good reviews from frequent travelers there.  We rent from Tropical/Tropicana and feel we get a good price.  In the US, we'd want a brand new, low mileage mid sized rental.   In SXM we prefer to have a smaller car that's seen some miles and aren't bothered by a few scratches and dents.  We've never put in a dent ourselves, but parking spots are tiny, and most cars, even newish ones, seem to pick up dings quickly.  We also run back and forth to beaches in swim wear and flip flops, so the interiors take a beating too from sand, hot temps., etc.

For lots of passionate responses on this topic, search "rental cars" in the SXM forum at Travel Talk online.   It's got lots of people who go to the island often and have experience with a variety of companies.  (Don't ask the question again because it's been asked a million times; just search for earlier discussions.)

Here's the link
http://www.traveltalkonline.com/forums/postlist.php?Cat=0&Board=stmartinj

You'll also find passionate discussions on the insurance question too.  We use our credit card for damages, and have confirmed with our insurance carrier that our liability covers us, so we decline all coverage. But you'll want to confirm for yourself.


----------



## wptamo

Hiya,

I stayed at the Divi on little bay and rented from Dollar/Thrifty which was on site. The guys name was Rudy... it was a good square deal, no issues, no hidden charges or back charges. I would rent from him again as it all worked out! He even put my wife on as secondary driver for free... but she was too nervous to drive!!!

I can't recall if I took the INS or let my card cover it!?!?



Paul


----------



## TomR

AKE said:


> Our credit card nullifies any of their insurance if we take any of the car vendor's insurance (regardless of whether the credit card provide this insurance or not). I would also see as to how accidents / damages are resolved.  .



Maybe things are done differently in Canada, I don't know.  I do know that my credit card companies require that I decline only the CDW insurance offered by the rental car companies. I always get the liability insurance from the rental car companies.  

One year my rental car was damaged while parked in the resort's parking lot. I immediately contacted Unity and was told not to worry about it and report it to my credit card company when I returned home. From what I recall, I did just that, filled out a form or two and that was the end of it. No police report was required, and nothing was ever charged to my credit card.


----------



## Laurie

stmartinfan said:


> For lots of passionate responses on this topic, search "rental cars" in the SXM forum at Travel Talk online.   It's got lots of people who go to the island often and have experience with a variety of companies.  (Don't ask the question again because it's been asked a million times; just search for earlier discussions.)
> 
> Here's the link
> http://www.traveltalkonline.com/forums/postlist.php?Cat=0&Board=stmartinj



I just registered for this bbs - thanks so much, I'd never heard of it and it has lots of good info.


----------



## KathyA

TomR said:


> Laurie:  Seems like you have received responses with opposing views on insurance coverage in St. Maarten. One response is to take the insurance, another is not to take it.  I have been renting cars in St. Maarten for years, most of the time from Unity, and for the last couple of years with my Capital One card. I always decline the CDW portion of the insurance because that is covered by my credit card.  I always take the liability portion because it is not covered by any credit card that I have. Unity charges about $5 a day for this liability insurance.
> 
> Have a great vacation.
> 
> Tom



Excellent advice.  No US credit cards cover liability insurance, just CDW.  Better safe than sorry.  Also, Unity and AAA are excellent local companies.  Never had a problem in 23 years of renting from them.


----------



## normab

I'm late to the party but--We have been to SXM over a dozen times.

We had a problem with Hertz on the French side in 1996 where they tried to scam us--and we HAD taken the insurance.  They tried to get money out of us after a one day rental for a ding that was probably there to start with.  It was unbelievable but their scam was shortlived when DH showed them our receipt with the charge for the insurance. 

Since then we always rent on the Dutch side.  We first  used a couple of American companies without issue (avis and thrifty), but the last 7 rentals were from  a local (Kenny's Car Rentals) and we coulnd't be happier.  Mr Bruce meets you at the airport and you are out of there in about 5 minutes.  The other companies typically take you offsite and you wait....

He always has Corollas, which are reasonably priced.  He charges 5 dollars a day for liability insurance, and I agree with the others to verify if your credit card covers collision for rentals in SXM.

Several years ago we locked the key in the car while at the resort.  Mr Bruce drove to the resort to unlock the car.  Really great customer service!  We highly recommend him.


----------



## JMSH

AKE said:


> TAKE THE INSURANCE!!! There are a number of car rental scams in SXM.  You want an old, banged up car for a rental and make sure that the spare tire is in it when you get it and when you return it as spare tire theft is an ongoing thing there.  NEVER leave anything in the car as breakin is common as well (many people leave their cars unlocked for that purpose though I would not recommend it).  Our credit card does not cover car rentals in the Caribbean (wonder why -  ) nor does our regular car insurance policy (we have a floater on it for car rentals but the Caribbean is not covered).



Just as a matter of interest, your personal auto insurance in Ontario only provides coverage in Canada and the USA (including Hawaii but not USVI/Puerto Rico). It is not only the Caribbean that it does not cover but any other location outside of Canada/USA.


----------



## Laurie

Thanks again everyone for info. I just reserved our car with Unity - the only recommended local company I could find with an 800# that works, thus my first call (that went thru - I tried the # listed for Kenny's, and got comcast). Michael at Unity took my reservation by phone, no cc # needed to hold, competitive rate and easy as pie.

I like the fact that traveltalkonline has company sponsors, with a reputation to uphold among bbs readers - maybe an idea for TUG at some point, but that's another thread.


----------



## vettebuf

We rented from Hertz without any problems last September. However, you may want to re-think the smallish car choice. You have to drive over mountains and the two cars we had could hardly make it up the hill.


----------



## LisaRex

I sent a PM on TravelTalkOnline to Kenny, who was recommended, but haven't heard back from him. Then tried to call the Unity phone number and got a fax machine. Tried the 2nd number and it just rang and rang.  Filled out the online reservation form, which doesn't have prices or ask for your credit card number.  Haven't heard a thing since (2 days ago). 

I'm not feeling very confident about the CS of these local car rental companies.


----------



## byebye

Try Alain at: tripaaa@caribserve.net. He is also a sponsor on TT and he gave me a good price and responded quickly. I never used him before so I don't have any experience with him but I did do a search and all responses were favorable. I'll know more in a week or so.


----------



## TomR

LisaRex:  I have always found Unity’s customer service to be excellent.   Just used them again last month without a single problem.   Did you send the email to unitycarrental@yahoo.com ?  Hope you have a great vacation in St. Maarten.


----------



## dice934

spiker said:


> Try Alain at: tripaaa@caribserve.net. He is also a sponsor on TT and he gave me a good price and responded quickly. I never used him before so I don't have any experience with him but I did do a search and all responses were favorable. I'll know more in a week or so.



You will be fine. I have rented from him for the past 5 years.  

Most of the smaller rental company's that are sponsors of the traveltalkonline.com/forums are great. They know that they would be trashed on the forum if they did not treat you well.

They recommend that while parking for a beach that you leave the car open. Do not leave anything in the car as it will be gone before you know it.


----------



## LisaRex

TomR said:


> LisaRex:  I have always found Unity’s customer service to be excellent.   Just used them again last month without a single problem.   Did you send the email to unitycarrental@yahoo.com ?  Hope you have a great vacation in St. Maarten.



Thanks, I sent him and AAA an email.  I requested a quote from Hertz from their website, which offers a 10% discount for booking online.  They quoted me over $750 for a Ford Explorer.  

Currently, my best rate is $550 for a midsize SUV.  Others have recommended SUVs for St. Maarten.  We're traveling with 4 other couples, so we need space for 5 people in each car.


----------



## LisaRex

LisaRex said:


> Thanks, I sent him and AAA an email.  I requested a quote from Hertz from their website, which offers a 10% discount for booking online.  They quoted me over $750 for a Ford Explorer.
> 
> Currently, my best rate is $550 for a midsize SUV.  Others have recommended SUVs for St. Maarten.  We're traveling with 4 other couples, so we need space for 5 people in each car.



AAA came back with $730, but cut it down to $580 when I told her that I'd already reserved a car with National.  Gosh, those rates are high!


----------



## dice934

LisaRex said:


> AAA came back with $730, but cut it down to $580 when I told her that I'd already reserved a car with National.  Gosh, those rates are high!



Wow, they are high. Most rental cars are small on the Island as the roads are better suited for small cars as is parking. When you consider it is 5 couples then it amounts to about what you would spend for a week for each couple. Maybe 3 cars would be better and cheaper. 

Where are you staying on the Island?


----------



## Conan

We're just back from SXM.  We had a good experience booking Sixt on-line.
They don't have a regular shuttle bus at Juliana Airport the way the majors do, but they had a representative meet us at the baggage claim.  Their office is nearest the airport entrance so returning the car was easy, and they were notably friendly and professional.
https://www.sixt.com/php/reservation/directoffer?ctyp=P&grp=ECAR&insu=E&kdnr=0&mnum=0&posl=US&prpd=N&rci=1321&rda=20130328&rti=1400&uci=1321&uda=20130323&uti=1730&cid=mail


----------



## LisaRex

dice934 said:


> Wow, they are high. Most rental cars are small on the Island as the roads are better suited for small cars as is parking. When you consider it is 5 couples then it amounts to about what you would spend for a week for each couple. Maybe 3 cars would be better and cheaper.



I'm staying at a VRBO rental on Dawn Beach, in Dawn Beach Estates. 

I'm looking into renting 3 cars instead of 2 SUVs.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## dice934

LisaRex said:


> I'm staying at a VRBO rental on Dawn Beach, in Dawn Beach Estates.
> 
> I'm looking into renting 3 cars instead of 2 SUVs.  Thanks for the info.



Here are a couple of close by restaurants I have been to and are good.

BZH Creperie is located on your left if you are heading towards Orient beach, just past Oyster bay , down the hill! They have great pizza and is a great place for lunch and desert. 

Quai Ouest is located in Oyster bay and is Tucked in behind Captain Oliver's. A friendly place that has a french chef....go early and pick your seat. Good food at a good price. Over looking the bay. This is a family ran place and was a good price. They even give you a shot with your bill. 

Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## LisaRex

Thanks for the tips, dice934.  It's a long way way still, but I'm taking notes!


----------



## Laurie

Reporting back: 

Unity was great. Price was low-end competitive, and he gave us a little upgrade at their lowest rate to a 4-door w/trunk for 4 adults + luggage. We took the extra liability @ $5/day, nothing else. We dealt with Michael, and called him on his cell phone once early on b/c the temperature gauge was blinking or displaying red after 5 min on the road. He drove right over to Belair Beach Club (which we loved, by the way) and added coolant, checked for leaks but found none. That took care of the problem. We also had to change our return info the night before due to a change flight time, no prob. He met us at their lot, and drove us to the airport. 

I would use them again, and would recommend this company to anyone. I have their phone numbers, which always worked for me first try, if anyone needs.


----------



## Bucky

LisaRex said:


> Thanks, I sent him and AAA an email.  I requested a quote from Hertz from their website, which offers a 10% discount for booking online.  They quoted me over $750 for a Ford Explorer.
> 
> Currently, my best rate is $550 for a midsize SUV.  Others have recommended SUVs for St. Maarten.  We're traveling with 4 other couples, so we need space for 5 people in each car.



Lisa, the best way to contact Lesley Bruce at Kenny's is via email at bruce@sintmaarten.net

We have used him for many years now and have never had a problem.


----------



## spicer

*Kenny's car rental St. Maarten*

We loved using Kenny's car rental, book over email - lesleybruce09@gmail.com He gave me a quote over email and ask for insurance to be added too.  He reminded me to call my major credit card co. Sometimes they cover cars in St. Maarten.  Be meets you with the car in parking lot.  Then you drop car off with same parking lot and leaving your contract, 3.00 for parking and keys in glove box.  He is fair and honest.  I took the insurance he offered.  Compared with the other corrupt and major car companies he was honest and friendly.


----------

